
Coronavirus: UK thinks Covid-19 may have started in Chinese laboratory - ycombonator
https://www.businessinsider.com/boris-johnson-government-coronavirus-may-leaked-chinese-laboratory-covid-2020-4
======
samizdis
This sort of speculation is not helpful in any way. We are where we are, and
it is counterproductive while so many unknowns remain to finger-point and fuel
conspiracy theories; Zerohedge has been doing this one to death for more than
a month.

~~~
giardini
_" This sort of speculation is not helpful in any way."_

I disagree. Our curiosity leads us to ask "Where did Covid-19 come from?"
Children ask this question today.

Failing to answer this question invites wild speculation and consequent
fruitless accusations. It is preferable to answer the question, understand the
world and take control of it rather than live in fearful ignorance. The
ability to do so defines us as humans.

It is standard procedure in epidemiology to trace the origin of an outbreak.
There is always a search for "patient 0", the index case. Lessons can be
learned from doing so.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Index_case](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Index_case)

There is or was a "patient zero" for Covid-19. I think the odds favor that
she/he was Chinese and lived in Wufan, China. I want to know how she/he caught
Covid-19 and so does the rest of the world. There's a story there and
undoubtedly many lessons we can learn from it.

